# Trolls and anonymity



## JohnG (Nov 30, 2010)

From the NYT

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/30/opini ... ml?_r=1&hp

First sentence:

"THERE you are, peacefully reading an article or watching a video on the Internet. You finish, find it thought-provoking, and scroll down to the comments section to see what other people thought. And there, lurking among dozens of well-intentioned opinions, is a troll."


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 30, 2010)

I think there's less filtering of thought going on when some one posts under a pseudonym that's for sure. Most people shy away from conflict (the fight or flight response tells us that 80% of people will choose flight than fight).

The internet is a relatively safe haven for any and everyone to put their thoughts out with less consideration of the ramifications of it. Take a particularly hostile individual on the web and you will probably find them to be very quiet or less candid in a live social setting. Of course this doesn't go for everyone.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 30, 2010)

Well FWIW,
On one of the private synth forums I belong to I met the guy who became my 24/7 keytech and DAW builder.
Most folks never pursue the personality beneath the surface as they too prefer aynominity.
In this case I invited this chap and his wife, and gave them the bands suite since my racks were easily moved there nightly.
At the airport I was shocked at his appearance. He was 6'7" with hair that is purposely cut 6 inches from the ground. He actually has to reach around and throw it on his lap when getting in my truck..... o-[][]-o 
Another dear friend from the same forum visits me from Tokyo and brings his wife also. All 3 of us and our better halfs all met again on Christmas at my gig.
So you can make the virtual world whatever you want it to be.

I would have never met these guys anywhere except that forum, so there are definately advantages to making the best of things wherever you are.
We are all trolls, but some of us like to put a face to the name sometimes.

I look forward to meeting some folks from here.
The worlds alot smaller than you think sometimes.

I have a George Bush bumpersticker I saved in case I ever meet NickieB.... o-[][]-o


----------



## synthetic (Dec 1, 2010)

I still think that the Ignore button (available in phpBB) is a great function for ignoring those.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 1, 2010)

Cool, chimuelo! I'll put it on my car and treasure it always.


----------



## rgames (Dec 1, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Dec 01 said:


> Cool, chimuelo! I'll put it on my car and treasure it always.


But isn't your bumper already covered with "Palin 2012" stickers?


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 1, 2010)

As a Democrat, I might just contribute to the Palin campaign during the primary. 

Oops. I should be anonymous, if I'm going to troll like that.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 3, 2010)

I recently stopped reading comments at the end of political blogs and articles, especially CNN. If I read too many, I despair for the country and my blood pressure skyrockets.

If the anonymous people on these comment lists are to be believed, they are some of the most racist, ignorant, ranting and hateful fools it has ever been my displeasure to read.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 3, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> I recently stopped reading comments at the end of political blogs and articles, especially CNN. If I read too many, I despair for the country and my blood pressure skyrockets.
> 
> If the anonymous people on these comment lists are to be believed, they are some of the most racist, ignorant, ranting and hateful fools it has ever been my displeasure to read.



I get equally depressed in the UK's Guardian website. The Guardian is our most progressive paper, and genuinely makes an effort to be impartial. It always declares conflicts of interest, it admits mistakes. Flaws and all, it's basically an intelligent paper, and you'd think it would only be of interest to intelligent people.

Noooooooooooooo..............


----------



## George Caplan (Dec 3, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> The Guardian is our most progressive paper, and genuinely makes an effort to be impartial.




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 3, 2010)

George Caplan @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Fri Dec 03 said:
> 
> 
> > The Guardian is our most progressive paper, and genuinely makes an effort to be impartial.
> ...



Is that sarcastic lols? I'd totally stand by that statement. The news is reported free of editorialising to a greater extent that the other British papers. The Independent went out of control years ago on the moralising, no better than the Mail or Express only from the other end of the political spectrum. The Times has Murcdoch's paw prints over it. The FT is a libertarian tract, and the Telegraph's politics are far from subtle in the news pages.

And when the Guardian DOES editorialise, it's far from uncommon to have a contrary op-ed to balance in successive days. They have a particular commendable commitment to getting science reporting right - Ben Goldacre is an invaluable asset, and Fred Pearce was very thorough on Climategate for example. They are committed to open data as well.

Not that you'd guess any of this from their comments pages, of course...


----------



## poseur (Dec 3, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> George Caplan @ Fri Dec 03 said:
> 
> 
> > noiseboyuk @ Fri Dec 03 said:
> ...



the guardian is still one of my daily "papers".

trolls are trolls:
the more trollesque they be,
the more they seek that position & location
from which they will attempt to appear the most inflammatory:
_*that*_ is their primary interest, methinx.....
..... to varying individualistic degrees, of course.
¿no?

anonymously yours,
d


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 3, 2010)

It's about the economy - and about who turns out to vote. The evidence shows that young people voted in record numbers in 2008 but didn't turn out at that level in 2010. Older and wealthy voters were strongly represented in 2010. We will see if the 2012 presidential election motivates the younger - and more liberal - demographic to vote.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 3, 2010)

I just love to bash the elites no matter what thier preffered Party of the month is.

I like elites who pose as protectors of the little guys.
They are the gift that keeps giving.
Family men like Elliot Spitzer are the best role models.
He takes bribes, lines his pockets, screws beautiful young Prostitutes, and still has the support of his wife, and then gets a lucrative job in the fair and balanced media.
Now that's true family values.
Take care of your kids, and preach to others while banging hookers.
My kind of elite.

I also like the elites who want to save us from Global warming.
Lets face it, Copenhagen is full snow right now, so to keep the atmosphere more conducive, Cancun baby.
Yes record rentals of gas guzzling Limo's and warm tropical weather, nothing but the best for these hypocrits.

They should thank Al Gore for his silly rallies in the Snow. It was the perfect time to call the movement " Climate Change. "
Didn't bother his followers though, they can handle the blizzards outdoors since they are all Sheep. It helps having wool.


----------



## Udo (Dec 3, 2010)

*Ot*

OT



noiseboyuk @ Fri Dec 03 said:


> The Guardian is our most progressive paper, and genuinely makes an effort to be impartial. It always declares conflicts of interest, it admits mistakes.


Yes, you have some reputable media there to counter-balance the pervasive garbage from the Rupert Murk-dog (aka Keith Rupert Murdoch) empire, to some extent.

Although he extracted himself from Australia, his heavily biased publications are still here.

Worldwide, I know he owns one or two, allegedly, "reputable publications", but that's only to provide quasi respectability.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Dec 7, 2010)

I used to feel this way about anonymity. But I've read enough hateful stuff (elsewhere) that people have posted under their real name that I don't really think it makes that much difference.


----------

